# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Fake sustanon from Turkey

## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

Hi guys this one is fake and soon i will have lab analize results to post here.

PB

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I think its Greek not Egyptian Sust.
Egypt has Niles.

----------


## juiced diego

> I think its Greek not Egyptian Sust.
> Egypt has Niles.


These are turkish sust bro and please post those lab results with your pics instead of saying that all gear is fake and all  :1laugh:

----------


## ogistra

yes it turkish sust....and you must have lot of luck to buy even in pharmacy real one...its very big problem with turkis gear.....UG labs are taking busines and they dont maked new brands like in the rest of the worlds....thay copy originaly turkish product and thay maked good.......
turkish farmacy have a years limited manufactured products....so let me say...thay maked maybe 100 000 amp of real sust,everythinbg rest it comes from UG labs...
enad thats its fact with all turkish products

----------


## jesse_james

Why do you say its fake? What are your reasons?

----------


## ogistra

> Why do you say its fake? What are your reasons?


....please find in my post where I said that this on picture is fake???
I just explane hove it does work in turkish pharmacy.....I'm not some stupid idiot who will say that something is fake just to look at the pictures....
today I WILL POST PICURES OF REAL SUST from turkish and you find diferency

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

Well for those ho think that I am crazy... well I am not thank you. If I am saying that those are fake its because they are fake dont you think? I buy them form an friend in Spain take use and advantage of fake stuff. I would like to see your faces when I post the lab results..Ho yeah baby.

PB

----------


## ajfina

> Well for those ho think that I am crazy... well I am not thank you. If I am saying that those are fake its because they are fake dont you think? I buy them form an friend in Spain take use and advantage of fake stuff. I would like to see your faces when I post the lab results..Ho yeah baby.
> 
> PB


i believe they r fake , tonz of fake turkish sustanon out there bro . i want to see the results anyway

----------


## MichaelCC

1. to "maryland..." - it's not egypt one, but turkish - see the text at the box. IMO - it's 100% fake.
2. Turkish and Egypt sustanon are always packed by 1 ampule in plastic - I've never seen real Turkish or Egyt sustanone packed like that.
3. to "ogistra" - it's not such a big problem to buy it in Turkish pharmacies - you have to find just some "kindred spirit".
4. to "ogistra" and "maryland..."- here are my pictures of REAL Turkish Sustanon"
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50385
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50386
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50387
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50388
"ogistra" - I'm looking forward to you pictures ...

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

yes i already told somewere..sorry for my mistake its turkish not from egypt...i just need you guys to wait some days because i am going to send them to the US for lab test...i will post the result as soon as i got them..

----------


## ogistra

> 1. to "maryland..." - it's not egypt one, but turkish - see the text at the box. IMO - it's 100% fake.
> 2. Turkish and Egypt sustanon are always packed by 1 ampule in plastic - I've never seen real Turkish or Egyt sustanone packed like that.
> 3. to "ogistra" - it's not such a big problem to buy it in Turkish pharmacies - you have to find just some "kindred spirit".
> 4. to "ogistra" and "maryland..."- here are my pictures of REAL Turkish Sustanon"
> http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50385
> http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50386
> http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50387
> http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50388
> "ogistra" - I'm looking forward to you pictures ...


..hey man you are not reading my post....I talk about turkish pharmacy-and of course that in turjkey is not hard to buy gear-hehehehe I know---but I just told that is no guaranty if you even by there in pharmacy that is real stuff--know why?I let you imagine why is that  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## MichaelCC

I understood your words OGISTRA, and also I know this situation in Turkey too. For me Turkish Sustanon is not interesting, becasue it's high price. 1 Turkish Sustanon = app. 4-6 Egypt or Pakistan Sustanon (I mean buying prices). And maybe that's why Turkish Susta is not so widespread.

----------


## ogistra

> I understood your words OGISTRA, and also I know this situation in Turkey too. For me Turkish Sustanon is not interesting, becasue it's high price. 1 Turkish Sustanon = app. 4-6 Egypt or Pakistan Sustanon (I mean buying prices). And maybe that's why Turkish Susta is not so widespread.


.......oo yes baybe....you got right there.....lot of money for little music.....look turkish fake are everywhere....here prices of 1 amps is 1.5 eu....but is good fake.....when they come to another country-especaly us and canada,prices are going to sky high.......
so I must be on your side and its truth....doesnt work a shit.....good gear is paki sust whisch is not fake-yet.-...and nile....but nile this days is too much faked too......little story....when I was in egypt...one dude ofering me nile sust....its best fake that I ever see....imagine price...3amp-1us dollar......now I lafin,but I cant put here....you now why  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

:Smilie: ......................................

----------


## smokethedays

> Hi guys this one is fake and soon i will have lab analize results to post here.
> 
> PB


From Egypt?!!  :1laugh:  i don't see any Heiroglyphics on it  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> From Egypt?!!  i don't see any Heiroglyphics on it


ypu are too late wise guy read all the post i already Apologize they are Turkish  :Nutkick:

----------


## MichaelCC

> good gear is paki sust whisch is not fake-yet.-...and nile....but nile this days is too much faked too......little story....when I was in egypt...one dude ofering me nile sust....its best fake that I ever see....imagine price...3amp-1us dollar......now I lafin,but I cant put here....you now why


I think, Pakistan susta is faked too. You can find a lot of fake Pakistan sustanon here on this forum - just search for it.
I was in egypt about 5-7 time - 2 times this year, so I can understand your story. Something similar happends to me too.
Nile susta is often faked, but I always buy it in one Egypt pharmacy. Buying price for real egypt susta is about 1 USD. Everything under this price is suspicious ...

----------


## smokethedays

> ypu are too late wise guy read all the post i already Apologize they are Turkish


slow down buddy, i read it all, it was just a joke  :0piss:

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

Bottom line is the best susta is the Portuguese one here is de code bar of it :Smilie:

----------


## Seajackal

And you're so lucky you can get it straightly from the pharmacies shelf
huh, brotha? Don't let the bros jealous we're not in Portugal.  :Wink:

----------


## steggs

Portugal is the best imo plus there is some english sus (but is made in greece)

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> And you're so lucky you can get it straightly from the pharmacies shelf
> huh, brotha? Don't let the bros jealous we're not in Portugal.


you got that right bro :Wink:  ok i will quit that ma bad :Smilie:

----------


## mr.freeze

what do you think about denkall!!!!

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> what do you think about denkall!!!!



i dont touch it even if its 4 free.......

----------


## ogistra

> I think, Pakistan susta is faked too. You can find a lot of fake Pakistan sustanon here on this forum - just search for it.
> I was in egypt about 5-7 time - 2 times this year, so I can understand your story. Something similar happends to me too.
> Nile susta is often faked, but I always buy it in one Egypt pharmacy. Buying price for real egypt susta is about 1 USD. Everything under this price is suspicious ...


......yeah...thats true...las time I was in egypt in november last year there is in farmacy on thats price nile sust-you are right about that....but I have problem,....I going around in whole ALEXANDRIA and find hardly 200 amps......200 amps bro,and I walked in every pharmacy and make maybe 60 km by foot....shit....I going crazy....anyway......I say that paki sust here is good.......I mean,there is not loot of users of paki sust and I think that this is reasons that there is no lot of fake floting here-saying of paki sust of course....everybody liked icn galenika,and greec-e enanthat,and the price is better then paki sust.....
and I wil not find forum wher somebody seel fake gear...I m not here beacuse of that,even if I wanted to,nobody cant send me that!!!!...
shit,when I must lived in country where you cant doit what ever you want but what is that all mean when there is now way to get some gear from outside

----------


## MichaelCC

> ......yeah...thats true...las time I was in egypt in november last year there is in farmacy on thats price nile sust-you are right about that....but I have problem,....I going around in whole ALEXANDRIA and find hardly 200 amps......200 amps bro,and I walked in every pharmacy and make maybe 60 km by foot....shit....I going crazy....anyway......I say that paki sust here is good.......I mean,there is not loot of users of paki sust and I think that this is reasons that there is no lot of fake floting here-saying of paki sust of course....everybody liked icn galenika,and greec-e enanthat,and the price is better then paki sust.....
> and I wil not find forum wher somebody seel fake gear...I m not here beacuse of that,even if I wanted to,nobody cant send me that!!!!...
> shit,when I must lived in country where you cant doit what ever you want but what is that all mean when there is now way to get some gear from outside



OGISTRA - I had the same problems like you when I was there 1-st time. But after some time I found a friend there (owner of pharmacy) and he can prepare sustanons for me, so I needn't to walk 60km like you  :Smilie:  
As for you country problems - my advice is: take you money, your children, your dog, car and pack all you house and start to live in Portugal (MMM can tell you why  :Smilie:  ) - here you can buy everything you need for your cycles. BTW - don't forget to pack you wife  :Smilie:  sometimes she can help you with cooking and cleaning your new Portugal house  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> OGISTRA - I had the same problems like you when I was there 1-st time. But after some time I found a friend there (owner of pharmacy) and he can prepare sustanons for me, so I needn't to walk 60km like you  
> As for you country problems - my advice is: take you money, your children, your dog, car and pack all you house and start to live in Portugal (MMM can tell you why  ) - here you can buy everything you need for your cycles. BTW - don't forget to pack you wife  sometimes she can help you with cooking and cleaning your new Portugal house


howwwww yeah baby you got that right.this is like the paradise.

----------


## ogistra

> OGISTRA - I had the same problems like you when I was there 1-st time. But after some time I found a friend there (owner of pharmacy) and he can prepare sustanons for me, so I needn't to walk 60km like you  
> As for you country problems - my advice is: take you money, your children, your dog, car and pack all you house and start to live in Portugal (MMM can tell you why  ) - here you can buy everything you need for your cycles. BTW - don't forget to pack you wife  sometimes she can help you with cooking and cleaning your new Portugal house


......hahahhah....thanks bro for you best wishes for me,but I lived in sheet-i country and if I even want to go to toilet I need visa-...shit man...this is bad country,but anyway...my results doenst worth anything here...nobody priciate this.....you know.nobody ask that somebody give you or me or somebody else money,house etc......just want oportunuty to work,by car,by house or dog...hahahhahh....I know that you dont love when I lafing...anway,thats it....soory to boorining you with this problems but ****ed...that is and probably it will stay taht way....****ed///..
and MMM-yes I belive that portugal is paradise....but I just can imagine...

----------


## MichaelCC

> ......hahahhah....thanks bro for you best wishes for me,but I lived in sheet-i country and if I even want to go to toilet I need visa-...shit man...this is bad country,but anyway...my results doenst worth anything here...nobody priciate this.....you know.nobody ask that somebody give you or me or somebody else money,house etc......just want oportunuty to work,by car,by house or dog...hahahhahh....I know that you dont love when I lafing...anway,thats it....soory to boorining you with this problems but ****ed...that is and probably it will stay taht way....****ed///..
> and MMM-yes I belive that portugal is paradise....but I just can imagine...


OGISTRA - no need to cry for the portufal life and "paradise". Now there have a lot of conflagrations (fires) over there. I'm sure, it's better to live in your country now. But at the balkan, there was (or still are) some floods, so I think it's the same. Every contry has it's PLUs and Minus too.
MMM - I can see you are online, so I hope you are not burned  :Smilie:

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> OGISTRA - no need to cry for the portufal life and "paradise". Now there have a lot of conflagrations (fires) over there. I'm sure, it's better to live in your country now. But at the balkan, there was (or still are) some floods, so I think it's the same. Every contry has it's PLUs and Minus too.
> MMM - I can see you are online, so I hope you are not burned



bro i am from the south cost that means beach side not florest sorry but its 40º now and i am goin gto teh beach  :Smilie:

----------


## MichaelCC

> bro i am from the south cost that means beach side not florest sorry but its 40º now and i am goin gto teh beach


are you going to the beach now? 2.30 o'clock in the night ? interesting  :Smilie:

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I will have to wait till next year for the beach and for some pussy I can find  :Smilie:

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> I will have to wait till next year for the beach and for some pussy I can find


bro here you have a lot of beah night bars open until 6:00 in the morning
a bar in the sand full of chiks drinks and music.cant be better.

----------


## juicy_brucy

> I think, Pakistan susta is faked too. You can find a lot of fake Pakistan sustanon here on this forum - just search for it.
> I was in egypt about 5-7 time - 2 times this year, so I can understand your story. Something similar happends to me too.
> Nile susta is often faked, but I always buy it in one Egypt pharmacy. Buying price for real egypt susta is about 1 USD. Everything under this price is suspicious ...


 Really?, I haven't seen to many fakes of the pakistani's here except for the ones MSU got off of (can't say anymore), and they were made by IP in China.
Thanks for all the valueable input michaelCC and MMM. This is a Decent thread. just info. :7up:

----------


## Interficium

> yes i already told somewere..sorry for my mistake its turkish not from egypt...i just need you guys to wait some days because i am going to send them to the US for lab test...i will post the result as soon as i got them..


Next time send it to University of Coimbra. They do various lab tests, including AAS analysis. And quite cheap I migth add.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

bro i dont know how told you that its cheap but thats wronf info.its the most expensive that i have ever sean.

----------


## LLsoldier

> Hi guys this one is fake and soon i will have lab analize results to post here.
> 
> PB


This is exatctly what i'm using right know.
i had two shots in a week already.and the injection places hurts so much.
are you sure these are fake?

----------


## ChuckLee

Bumping a 3 years old thread won't give you an answer...
Post a pic in the proper forum to get it criticized

----------


## celticd

am i right in saying the make up of portugese sust is different to pakistan sust

----------

